# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  نزف ،،،

## ضياء

*جنبةٌ مُخصصة ، لـ إنسان ،،،*

*أحيانا ، يكون :*

*خارج نِطاق ذا الوجود ...*

*لنكُن معه ،،،*

*سأعود ...*

----------


## ضياء

*يتأبط إفطارهُ اليومي :* 

*قطعةٌ من الدونات ، المطلية بالسُكر اللذيذ ،،،*

*وقطعةٌ من الرغيف المحشو بالزعتر ،،،*
*سأعود ...*

----------


## ضياء

*يستقلُ سيارته مُتجها لعمله ،،،*

*الذي كما وصفهُ أحد المسؤولين الكبار في الشركة :*

*أنهُ يقع في آخر الُدنيا ،،،*

*الأماني تحفهُ أن يصل سالما ، بإذن الله ،،،*
*سأعود ...*

----------


## ضياء

*يُدير زر power ، يعمل مُشغل الاصوات بِـ level عالي جدا ، لا يكترث بِـ أبواق السيارات المُجاورة ، لعلهُ في نطاق آخر ,,,*

*يزدادُ الزحام ،،،*

*لا زال مُحافظا على هدوءهُ ، ومستمتعا بنغم الأوتار الآخاذة ’’’*

*لا أظنهُ يُفيق ،،،*
*سأعود ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*هذا اليوم كان مُختلفا ،،،* 


*ماذا به اليوم ؟ !!* 


*يُخاطبُني بأسلوب الريبة ؟ !!* 


*سؤالهُ غير منطقي أبدا !!* 


*ماذا يعتقد ؟!!* 


*أوه ,,,* 


*لكن لا يحقُ لهُ أن يعتقد ذلك ،،،* 


*يبدو أنني لم أخذ حصة كافية من النوم !!!* 


*يبدو أنهُ يعتقد أني أُنازعهُ شيء ما ؟!!* 


*نسي أنهُ يُمكنّهُ إقصائي من هُنا ، ساعةَ يُريد !!!* 


*ربما من غضبه ، نسي ذلك !!!*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*كُنت هـنا مُـنذ أيام لأرى نزف قلمك على صفحات من أســى* 
*حــمــلتنا جــميعاً..على أجنحة من الإبـداع..وبشئ من السكينهـ*
*كـُنتُ هــنا أرتشف قــطرات من ألحــانك العذبهـ..*
*وســأضل أنتظر إنتهاءإبداعك الجديد( نزف,,,)*

----------


## ضياء

> *كُنت هـنا مُـنذ أيام لأرى نزف قلمك على صفحات من أســى* 
> 
> *حــمــلتنا جــميعاً..على أجنحة من الإبـداع..وبشئ من السكينهـ*
> *كـُنتُ هــنا أرتشف قــطرات من ألحــانك العذبهـ..*
> 
> *وســأضل أنتظر إنتهاءإبداعك الجديد( نزف,,,)*



*لازال للنزف ، نزفٌ ،،،*

*كوني هُنا ،،،*

*كُوني بخير ،،،*

*كُل الخير ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*يتربعُ على كرسيه ،،،*

*ويحتسي كوب الحليب الدافىء البارد ،،،*

*يتفننُ في كظم الدونات التي ما زلت تحتفظُ بـ طراوتها ،،،*

*أما هو :*

*يُلملمُ ما تساقط من فُتات الخبز اليابس ،،،*

*خشيةَ أن يطرقَ بابهٌ أحدهم ،،،*


*سأعود ،،،*

----------


## MOONY

قرأتُ هذا النزف  
ورتشفت منه
حلما نعيش به
في هذه الحياة

بنتظار المزيد
من كوؤس نزفك
الجميل
تحياتي لك

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الي ان انثر اعجابي بصمت هنا ؟؟؟*

* لان لايمتلك المار على هذا النزف سوى الصمت* 


*حروفك دوما متميزه ونزفك دائما متألق* 

*دمت بهذا التألق* 


*موفق*

----------


## ضياء

> قرأتُ هذا النزف 
> 
> ورتشفت منه
> حلما نعيش به
> في هذه الحياة 
> بنتظار المزيد
> من كوؤس نزفك
> الجميل
> 
> تحياتي لك



*شكرا لهطولكِ المتميز ،،،*

*تابعي ،،،*

*فلا زال للنزفِ نزف ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> *الي ان انثر اعجابي بصمت هنا ؟؟؟* 
> *لان لايمتلك المار على هذا النزف سوى الصمت*  
> 
> *حروفك دوما متميزه ونزفك دائما متألق*  
> *دمت بهذا التألق*  
> 
> *موفق*



*تواجدكِ أضفى رونقا خلاب ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ من الاعماق ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ...*

----------


## ضياء

ينظرُ لي بـ عينٍ دون الأخرى ،،،

أين هي الأُخرى ؟!!!

لعلها /

منشغلةٌ بخيوطِ أفكاره ،،،

أو 

تراقبُ 

بحماقة 

الناحية الأخرى ،،،

أخشى عليه قد /

يفتكُ بنفسه ،،،

معذرةً يا صاحب الجلالة : أسترقتُ تلك اللحظات من أجلِ أوهامي -ربما - ،،،

تفضل يا سيدي / المديرُ بإنتظارك ...

----------


## ضياء

*يلهو بِـ الاوراق المتراكمة ،،،

(التي تراكمت لحظة وصوله) ،،،

نوتةٌ هُنا ،،،

بريدٌ بين يديه ،،،

نوتةٌ تذكيرية أُخرى ،،،

التقويم ، (أوه ... ) أخذهُ أحد الموظفين ،،،

تتداخل خطوط الهاتف بِـ بعضها ،،،

المديرُ هُنا ،،،

المديرُ ليس هُنا ،،،

!!!

*

----------


## محمد

اخي ضياء رسمت لوحتك الجمال 
على غشاء الفكر فراح المداد يتسلل إلى 
أعماق القلب ليستقر ويسمر العيون وهي 
تحدق إلى لوحتك الرائعة والقيمة فسلمت 
أناملك التي نثرت أجمل الكلمات وأرق المعاني 
وأروع العبارات رائع بكل ما أفاض به يراعك 
القيم من جمال الأحرف ومن رقة الأسطر 
رائع كل هذا الفيض من بحر مدادك رائع بكل 
ما في الكلمة من معنى الأحاسيس 

ودمت بكل محبة ووفاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سأغفو قليلا ً بجانب نزفك

فأنا انثى تعشق الحقيقه

وأؤمن أن بعض الحقائق تتضح بعد النزف

حيث يرتفع صوت النبض فتهذي الجراح بلا وعي

ضــيــاء ..

الى أن  يكتمل النزف

والى أن تهذي الجراح 

ويتناثر النزف على جيد الحقيقه

لتتضرج به أوداج المترقبين

حتى ذلك الوقت ..

انا هــــــــنـــــــا

----------


## ضياء

> اخي ضياء رسمت لوحتك الجمال 
> على غشاء الفكر فراح المداد يتسلل إلى 
> أعماق القلب ليستقر ويسمر العيون وهي 
> تحدق إلى لوحتك الرائعة والقيمة فسلمت 
> أناملك التي نثرت أجمل الكلمات وأرق المعاني 
> وأروع العبارات رائع بكل ما أفاض به يراعك 
> القيم من جمال الأحرف ومن رقة الأسطر 
> رائع كل هذا الفيض من بحر مدادك رائع بكل 
> ما في الكلمة من معنى الأحاسيس  
> ...



*إنحناءٌ يُغطي وجودي ،،،*

*لا مفر إلا أن أنحني لجمال تواجدك الرائع ،،،*

*حروفك تلك جاءت كبيرة ، وكبيرة ،،،*

*(ضياء) ،،،*

*أقلُ بكثير ، من أوتار معزوفتك ، تلك ،،،*

*لا أستحقُ ذلك مُطلقا ،،،*

*الأهم ،،،*

*أن تبقى بجانب هذه السطور المُبعّثرة ،،،*

*من أجلِ أن تبدو جميلة ،،،*

*موفق لكل الخير ...*

----------


## ضياء

> سأغفو قليلا ً بجانب نزفك
> 
> فأنا انثى تعشق الحقيقه
> 
> وأؤمن أن بعض الحقائق تتضح بعد النزف
> 
> حيث يرتفع صوت النبض فتهذي الجراح بلا وعي
> 
> ضــيــاء ..
> ...



*شمعةٌ ،،،*

*من أجلِ دوربِنا كم تُنير ؟؟؟*

*غفوةٌ مستيقظة ،،،*

*تستفزُ النزف ، لـِ ينزف ،،،*

*أنثى ،،،*

*وتُتقنُ فنون النزيف ،،،*

*تفهمُ تلك اللغة ، بشيءٍ ، يجعلُ (ضياء) متحيرا ، ما عساهُ يقول ؟؟ !!!*

*حسنا صنيُعُكِ ،،،*

*فقد جعلتِ للنزفِ شيئاً يُذكر ،،،*

*إذ /*

*قرنتِه بِـ ( الحقيقة ) ،،،*

*من أعماق الأعماق ،،،*

*باقات الريحان ،،،*

*مُكللةً بـِ مُنتهى العرفان ،،،*

*لتواجدٍ فتان ،،،*

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

*/*
*/*

*ياذات الصفاء ..*

*تشبهني حروفكـ كثيراً ..*

*أجمل وتـــر أجده بين كل عزف / و/ نزف .. لكـ ..* 

*مروري بــ إستحياء سيكون هنا .. !!*

*كل العذر منكم ,, ضيـــــاء ,,*

*لك الألـــــــق*

*_ نسايم _*

----------


## ضياء

> */*
> */*
> 
> *ياذات الصفاء ..*
> 
> *تشبهني حروفكـ كثيراً ..*
> 
> *أجمل وتـــر أجده بين كل عزف / و/ نزف .. لكـ ..* 
> 
> ...



*ولعلّي كنتُ أبحثُ عن وجودكِ ،،،*

*أفتقدتهُ بشيءٍ حارق ،،،*

*لا داعي للاعتذار ،،،*

*ف*

*ق*

*ط*

*يُبهجُ نفسي أن تكوني بين كُلِ /*

*نزفٍ ،،،*

*وعزف ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*هو يعتقد /

أني :

لا مبالي ،،،

شخصٌ متبلد المشاعر ،،،

ليس لدي ، أدنى فكرة ،،،

ليتهٌ يعي /

أنهُ يُقاسمُني قطعةَ الدونات ، في كل صباح ،،،

يُشاركنُي كوب الحليب الدافئ / البارد ،،،

وأكثر ،،،

هو معي بكل لحظةٍ ، من لحظاتي ،،،

*

----------


## ضياء

*يُضمّدُ جرح ،،،**فـ ينزفُ آخر ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*يُدير سبحتهُ النورانية ،،،*

*يُيممُ بهالةِ نوره ، ناحية السماء ،،،*

*تلهجُ شفتاه بـ أورادٍ وأذكار ،،،*

*يعتنقُ ركبتاه ،،،*

*تنسكبُ دموعٌ على ترابٍ ما حواه ، بل هو من احتواه ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*الحبُ ،،،*

*فلسفةٌ ،،،*

*نحتاجُ أن نتعلمها ،،،*

*لنُقرر ،*

* حينها /*

*ما هو الإجراء المناسب ،*
*لـِ نِزفِنا ،،،*

----------


## LOVELORN

مرحبا , , ,

جميلٌ

جميلٌ 

جميلٌ


جميلٌ . . . . هو نزفك 

جميلٌ . . . . هو واقعك 

جميل . . .. هو حرفك 

ما عساي القول غير أني قد استمعت بنزفك كثيراً 


يحيا قلمك اخي ضياء 


تحيات لك و تقبل مروري بود

----------


## ضياء

> مرحبا , , , 
> جميلٌ 
> جميلٌ  
> جميلٌ 
> 
> جميلٌ . . . . هو نزفك  
> جميلٌ . . . . هو واقعك  
> جميل . . .. هو حرفك  
> ما عساي القول غير أني قد استمعت بنزفك كثيراً  
> ...



*لعلّهُ أزداد جمالا ،،،*

*بـِ طلتك ،،،*

*لا تحرمني تواجدك هنا ،،،*

*موفق يارب...*

----------


## ضياء

*يبدو ،،،

وكأنهُ هذا الصباح ، بخير ،،،

لماذا لم يحافظ ، على هدوءه ،،،

نفذ مفعول التبغ ، ربما !!! ،،،

لعلهُ كان محموما ، وأنفجر بوجهي ،،،

أتمنى أن لا تكون تراكمات ،
**قديمة ،،،*
*أحيانا تحتاجُ بعض المواقف ، أن نجتاز أنفسنا !!!*
*ويبقى ،،،

هو رئيس ،
*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

تسلم يداكي خيتووو على الابداع
والكلمات الراائعه والشفافه
تحياتي لكي

----------


## ضياء

> تسلم يداكي خيتووو على الابداع
> والكلمات الراائعه والشفافه
> تحياتي لكي



*العفو ،،،*

*الشكر يمتد لك ، لجميل هطولك ،،،*

*تنويه /*

*ضياء = ذكر ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*يتهادى بـ أُبهةٍ مُفرغة ،،،

يتعملقُ ، بشكلٍ فاضح ،،،

يكادُ يطأُ رأسي ،،،
**يدعّي أنهُ ذو الخبرة - وإن يُكن - ،،،*
*يكفي أنهُ سقط من لأئحة العظماء ، منذ أول لقاء ،،،*

----------


## MOONY

الله يعطيك العافيه
تعودت ان اتي كل يوم لامتع ناظري
بعزف حروفك
فلا تحرمنا من المزيد
تحياتي لك

----------


## ضياء

> الله يعطيك العافيه
> 
> تعودت ان اتي كل يوم لامتع ناظري
> بعزف حروفك
> فلا تحرمنا من المزيد
> 
> تحياتي لك




* المزيد ،*

*أرتهن بمروركم الرائع ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ,,,*

*كوني بالقربِ من هنا ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*مُتقوقعٌ على سيجارته ،،،

يلهو بكومةِ أوارق ،

يصوّرها مرة ،

يُوقعّها أخرى ،

ينفثُ فيها بختمه تارة ،،،

يستفُزُنّي بنظراته المنبثقةُ من بين نظارته ،،،

ألا يعلم أنها كـ سهمٍ يخترقُني في كل مرة ،،،

لا زلتُ أُشفقُ عليه ،

لماذا لم يبادر لنتحاور ،

ربما مركزه / يمنعّهُ من ذلك ,,,

*

----------


## ضياء

*مُتقلقلٌ بين /*



*موت الغياب ،*



*وحياة الظهور ،،،*



*إختناقٌ ،*



*يقتلعُ روحي ,,,*

----------


## ضياء

*يخترقُ جدار الصمت ،*

*بـ إبتسامةٍ ساخرة ،*

*يبتزُ أرقي ،*

*يترنحُ بـ فصفصطته التافهه ،،،*

*أتمنى أن لا يبقى كذلك* 

*مُطولا ،،*

*قد /*

*أنفجر ،،،*

*وإن انفجرت ،،،*

*لن يطالهُ شذرات الانفجار الصامت ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*أحياناً ،،،*

*أقبضّ على الجمر ، بصمت ،،،*

*أنفجّرُ ، بصمت ،،،*

*بهدوء ،* 
*كي لا تتأذى ،*
*أو* 
*تنخدشُ مشاعرك ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*لو كان للحبِ توقيتٌ معين /*

*لما كتب نزارٌ إلا في الشتاء ،،،*

*ولما قاتل عنترٌ الاعداء ،،،*

*لما جّن قيسً ، واصطك وجهه بالجدران ،،،*
*فكيف تطلب مني أن تغفو مشاعري !!!*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*نزفا ترتله لنا هنا*

*وكانك تسترسل لنا قصة جميله*

*سلمت يمناك اخي*

*موفق*

----------


## ضياء

*الحبُ يحاقظ على توازنٍ معيشي :*

*يمنحُك الدفء في الشتاء ،،،*

*والنسمات العليلة في الصيف ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> *نزفا ترتله لنا هنا*
> 
> *وكانك تسترسل لنا قصة جميله* 
> *سلمت يمناك اخي* 
> 
> *موفق*



*شكرا لهطولك الرائع ،،،*

*العفو ،،،*

*الشكر يمتد لكِ ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ,,,*

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

*؛
؛

لن أقول عن هذه الـ لالئ .. نــــزف ..!!*

*بل هي جواهر من بريقها نسترق العــزف ..*

*ضياء*

*منذٌ الحرف الأول ..* 

*عرفتُ مدى إبداعكــ ..*

*تحياتي بطول السماء ,,*

*أمنية / كن بخير*

----------


## ضياء

> *؛*
> 
> *؛* 
> *لن أقول عن هذه الـ لالئ .. نــــزف ..!!* 
> *بل هي جواهر من بريقها نسترق العــزف ..* 
> *ضياء* 
> *منذٌ الحرف الأول ..*  
> *عرفتُ مدى إبداعكــ ..* 
> *تحياتي بطول السماء ,,* 
> ...



*نسيمُ عطاياكِ ، يُنعشُ روابي قاحلة ،،،*

*ينهمر بـ إكليلُ وردٍ ، يُضّفي لمسةٌ جميلة ،،،*

*تزدان بها ، حروف ، أدمن النزف ،،،*

*إنحناءة لمِقدمكِ الرائع ،،،*

*التوفيق حليفكِ الدائم ، يارب ...*

----------


## ضياء

*أنصدمتُ للوهلةِ الأولى ،*

*لكني الآن /*

*أنزف ،*

*ويدي على جرحي ،*

*ليس من أجل التضميد ،،،*

*وإنما ،*

*لـ تنهمر الجروح ،*

*لستُ ضعيفا ،*
*ف* 
*ق* 
*ط* 

*أستلهمُ العزمَ من نزفي ،،،*

----------


## اسير الهوى

هههههه

تراتيل رااااااااائعة خيي ضياااء..

عشتها لحظة لحظة وبت معها حرف حرف

خيي ضياء

كانت سنفونية كلاسيكية هادئه تارة.... وتارة تشتعل بالاحداث..

وكأنه كانت كامرة تلاحق مخيلتك لتصويرها

ابدعت اخيي ولك من اجمل تحية

لتتقبل تحياتي باعبقها

اخوك ياسر

----------


## MOONY

سمفونيه جميلة نتظر عزفها يوماً بيوما 
فلا تحرمنا من المزيد
تقبل مروري وردي 
دمت بود

----------


## ضياء

> هههههه
> 
> تراتيل رااااااااائعة خيي ضياااء.. 
> عشتها لحظة لحظة وبت معها حرف حرف 
> خيي ضياء 
> كانت سنفونية كلاسيكية هادئه تارة.... وتارة تشتعل بالاحداث.. 
> وكأنه كانت كامرة تلاحق مخيلتك لتصويرها 
> ابدعت اخيي ولك من اجمل تحية 
> لتتقبل تحياتي باعبقها 
> ...



*ياسر ،،،*

*لازال كرم إنهمارك يُكسي هذه الصفحات جمالا ،،،*

*لبصمتك رونق مميز للغاية ،،،*

*شكرا لك ، بعمق ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> سمفونيه جميلة نتظر عزفها يوماً بيوما 
> 
> فلا تحرمنا من المزيد
> تقبل مروري وردي 
> 
> دمت بود



*الشكر لكِ أخية ،،،*

*لتواجدكِ الدائم ،*

*الذي يدفع بنا للمزيد ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، بعمق ،،،*

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

*/
/

نزف في عمق المساء* 

*أتى بي إلى هُنــا ..!!*

*لربما نبضات القلب وجدت توأم لـِ نزيفها هٌنا ..*

*نزف النجيع يحرق أطرافي ..*

*فوق الجمرات تزحف شفاهي ..*

*في وجه العاصفة أتعثر / أتناثر ..*

*ألملم البقايا وأمضي ...*

*حتى وإن لحق الأنين جسدي ..*

*فــ صهيل الحصان . في تلك الصحراء ..*

*يجعلني أثأر .. من النجيع الأحمر ...!!*


*ضياء ..* 

*كُلي أسف لـِ* 
*تتطفل قلمي مراراً ..*

*تحياتي إلى حيثُ أنت ..!!!!*

ورد
/
/

----------


## ضياء

> */*
> 
> */* 
> *نزف في عمق المساء*  
> *أتى بي إلى هُنــا ..!!* 
> *لربما نبضات القلب وجدت توأم لـِ نزيفها هٌنا ..* 
> *نزف النجيع يحرق أطرافي ..* 
> *فوق الجمرات تزحف شفاهي ..* 
> *في وجه العاصفة أتعثر / أتناثر ..* 
> ...



*تطفل !!!* 

*يُبهج أنفسٌ مُثقلة ،،،*

*لا تكرري ذلك ، رجاء ،،،*

*ستكون هذه الصفحة أجمل ،*

*حين تعانق لمساتكِ الساحرة ،،،*

*مُترقب ، بكل شوق ،،،*

*لِتُشكّل ثنائية النزف ،،،*

*لن أقول هذه المرة : شكرا ،،،*

*بل /*

*لنبدأ ،* 

*فالصفحة ، سترتهن بتواجدكِ ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*يا عندليبُ أفقّ ،،،*
*ورتّل على مسمعي ، بوحي ،،،*
*وارتمي بين أحداقي ،،،*
*بعد ،*
*همهمةٍ ،،،*
*لم تُجّدي ، ولم تُبقّي ،،،*
*إلا /**ذكرى ،،،* 
*وقد ،* 
*استنّزفها /*

*الغبارُ ،*
*من سالفِ السنين ،،،*


*ابتزّها ،*
*حنينُ ،،،*
*فعادت ،*
*لكنها ،،،**ما عادت كما كانت ,,,*

----------


## ِAmeer

تتراكب عليّ مهج الحياة شغف
ويشيب قلبي على طول الزفرات
وتتراقص الفراشات للحظة حب
ويشتعل قلبي نار أحر من الجمرات

هذه هي الأصالة والذوق منك يا ضياء
على جميل ما نزف به قلمك المبدع
بارك الله فيك ولاحرمت عبير قلمك
تحياتي الخالصة
أمير

----------


## ضياء

> تتراكب عليّ مهج الحياة شغف
> ويشيب قلبي على طول الزفرات
> وتتراقص الفراشات للحظة حب
> ويشتعل قلبي نار أحر من الجمرات
> 
> هذه هي الأصالة والذوق منك يا ضياء
> على جميل ما نزف به قلمك المبدع
> بارك الله فيك ولاحرمت عبير قلمك
> تحياتي الخالصة
> أمير



*يا أمير ،،،*

*ايها المنبثقُ من نزفِ النزف ،،،*

*تعال لـ نُكمل البوح ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*في عينيك ،* 

*أساطيرُ الحُبِ ، لـ ليلى ،،،*

*وفي قلبي وخزاتُ عنتر ،،،*

*وفي ربوع النزفِ ،*

*قصةٌ ،*

*يُدميّها ،،،*

*جِيدُ الأرق ،،،*

*المُتسربلِ ،* 

*من حنايا خفوقي ،،،*

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

*،،* 
*إنهض ياذاك الرحيــق ..* 
*فـ تلك قصة من جنُون المجانين ..* 
*في العشق كان لنا حنين ..* 
*فـ لحقه / نزف / وَ أنين ..* 
*إنهض فـلن أتركهم يصفونا بـ المساكين ..*
*لـ نمزق أوتار الثعابين ..* 
*لــ تينع زٌهور الرياحين ..*

*وطرباً تٌغنِي لـِ النزف* 
*وإن طُعِن العزف ..*

*تبقى لـي .. الياسمين .. !!* 
*,,*

----------


## ضياء

*قمريةُ ،*

*الليلِ ،*

*أوتاري ،،،*

*فضيةُ ،*

*البوحِ ،*

*أوجاعي ،،،*

*ما تراني !!!*

*غيرُ ،*

*أغصانِ البانِ ،،،*

*على وتر ،*

*ألحاني ،*

*لا أرى مكاني ،*

*والليلُ يستأذنُ ، أحزاني ،،،*
*وداعا ، إذن ،* 
*فما عّدنا ،*

*هنا ،*

*إلا /*

*ثواني ،،،*

*بائسٌ ،،،*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*خـسـارتـي..صِفْر عـلى الـشِمال*
*فقـط الان..في هَذِهِ اللحـضه*
*فقد تـربعت أصـفـار كَثر,**على يميني..*
*حـطمت مجـاديفي,**وعَجَنت أجـزائي..*
*وجـعلتي..تلك الـ[أنــا ]*
*...*

*كـُنت هـنا أسـتمع لـعزف الكلَلِمات*
*وأشـدو بِهـا..وأنـزف معها*
*بـوركت أيـها المبدع..*
*وسـلمت يارب*

----------


## ضياء

> *خـسـارتـي..صِفْر عـلى الـشِمال*
> *فقـط الان..في هَذِهِ اللحـضه*
> *فقد تـربعت أصـفـار كَثر,**على يميني..*
> *حـطمت مجـاديفي,**وعَجَنت أجـزائي..*
> *وجـعلتي..تلك الـ[أنــا ]*
> *...*
> 
> *كـُنت هـنا أسـتمع لـعزف الكلَلِمات*
> *وأشـدو بِهـا..وأنـزف معها*
> ...



*بسمه ،،،*

*إنهمار مميز للغاية ،*

*شكرا لكِ ، بعمق ،،،*

*كوني هنا ،،،*

*كوني ،*

*بخير ،*

*ف*

*ق*

*ط* 

*،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*ما أظنّهُ ،،،

إلا /

قلبي ،،،

الذي لا يبارحُ هناك ،

ولو ،

**
**لـ لحظة ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*على بارقةِ البوح ،*
*يترنحُ نبضي ،*

*فأغدو ،*
*مثل مرجل ،*


*ولا دليل ، يقودُ السبيل ،*

*وقلبي يخُذّلُني ،،،*

*في الوصول إليك ،،،*
*مُنهّكٌ أنا ،،،*
*وعبارتي نفذت ،*




*مُتخبّط ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*ما الذي يؤرقك ؟؟؟*

*يبّتزُ هدوئك ؟*

*يغتالُ سكنونك ؟*

*يقتلعُكَ من مسارك ؟*


*يجتاحُ ألوانك الوردية ؟*

*أهل سيبقى جوابك ، غارق ،*
*يُحّدق ،*

*ويشيّحُ بوجهه ،*

----------


## ضياء

*ها هو كما كان ،،

لم يتغير حتى قيدَ أنملة ،،،

حقدهُ القديم ،،،

وأبُهتهُ الفارغة ،

ولكن /

هذه المرة ،


بحماقة زائدة قليلا ،

رغم أني أُوضحّتُ لهُ سبب قدومي ،،،

ماذا يظن هذا المعتوه ؟؟ !

قبل قليل كُنتُ أستبّسل في الدفاع عنه !!!


*

----------


## ضياء

*تتوه ،*

*كل خطواتي ،،،*

*سمعتُ يوما عن اغتيال الورد ،،،*

*لكن هذه المرة أراه ،*

*بكل فظاعة ،*

*القصة كانت ،* 

*قصيرة جدا ،*

*لكنها ، كانت من أجمل الحكايا ،*

*ولكنهُ أغتالها ،*

*في لحظةِ صمتِها ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*أنا لسّتُ* 

*عنتر أيتها البدوية ،،،*

*ولسّتُ* 

*قيس أيتها العامرية ،،،*

*انا لا أدري من أكون في قائمة العشّاق ،،،*

*انا ،*

*لستُ شيء ،،،*

*سوى /*

*حزنٌ تسربل الألم ،،،*

*و*
*رحَل ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*لماذا ،*

* أنهمَرت عيناك ؟؟؟*

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

**

*على شُرفة الحنين* 

*رأيتُ قلب* 

*يتوارى خلف القمــر*

*بـــِهــُدووء ..*

*تتبعهٌ بصــري* 

*ومنيتُ نفسي* 

*أن يقتــرب* 

*ويهوى أمام ناظري* 

*ويلمس كفِي ..*

*ويبتسم لجرحي* 

*فكم يعشق الـ هو نزفي ..*

*إقترب ياذاك* 

*أو فقطـــ .......*
*إنظر نحوي ..!!*

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

**
*إقتــرب خُطــوة ..*

*أو إبتـــعـِــد للأبــــــــــــــد ..*

*أتروق لك دموعــِي ..؟*

*أيروق لك جُنونــِـي ..؟؟*

*في الركن العتيــق لازلتُ أمكث ..*

*في البيت القديم لازلتُ أرقص ..*

*لا أتراقص طرباً ياذاك ..*

*أتراقص جنٌوناً بك ..*

*فقد أحرقني ..*
*صمتك المُعتــــاد ..!!*

----------


## MOONY

خيو ضياء على أوتار كلماتك تترقص الطيور
وتزهو الزهور
وتطرب الأسماع و تبهر العيون
دمت بكل ود موفق 
تحياتي لك

----------


## ضياء

*وكأن أزمتي كما أنتِ يا بيروت ،،،*

*هذا يقول ،*

*وذاك يقول ،*

*وهذا يُصفق ،*

*وذاك يبكي ،*

*وذاك يُزّمر ،*

*وآخر ،*

*يطبل ،*

*وكل ذلك ،*

*بعيد عن صُلبِ المُشكلة !!!*


*يا بيروت ،*

*لماذا لا تتكلمين ؟!!!*

----------


## ضياء

*املءُ الكأس من نخب الهوى

وأُصلي بمحراب الغوى

مُتثاقلا، ألهو بتمتمات الانتشاء

مُدبِرا عن جلسة الوعاظ ونزعتُ عِمتي

مُستجلّبا القيان وربابات الشقى

أتدحرجُ بلا حدود في مهاوي العناء

يا تُرى

ما جرى؟!

حتى تعشقّتُ التصوف

بمدلهمات الاقداح البلهاء

أهو الجرح الذي تمادى وسرى ؟

وحطّم مني حُلةَ التُقى

وصار يكوينّي 

لـ يكويني

علّني

أستيقظُ من هفوات السُرى

وأجدّد التوبة واعتزل الكرخ والمِرى

أعصمّني من جنون نفسي

و إلا /

هلكت بشقائي ولعنة الكرى*
*تائب
*

----------


## ضياء

*سأُنهّي كل علاقتي الغرامية ،،،*

*سأعتزل سهري مع الحبيب ،،،*

*سأموت ، وأدفِنُ نفسي ،،،*

*سأنمحّي من قواميس العشاق ،،،*

*حاولتُ أن أكون قيسا في ذات مساء ،،،*

*او أكون عنتر في إحدى المعارك ،،،*

*لكن /*

*دون جدوى ،،،*

*لا أقوى أن أكون نزار ، اتنقلُ بين العاشقات ،،،*

*أنا ، أنا ،،،*

*كُنتُ أحلم أن تفهمّني كما أنا ،،،*

*تحتوي جرحي ،،،*

*تمسح دمعي ،،،*

*معذرةً يا قلب ،،،*

*لم أكن كما أنت تُريد !!!*

*وبقيتُ أنا ، أنا ،،،*
*أنا فقدتك حين وجدت أنت غيري ،،،*

----------


## حكاية حب

ياللأسف لم أكن في هذه المتصفحات الراائعه من البداايه
للأعلق على كل شمعة وورده راائعه
فقط سووف أقول لك بما أشعرهاُ أنا
أقسم لك إن كلمااتك احلى من نزار 
وعنتر وقيس 
وأناا شااهده
دمت بكل وفااء وود
حكااية

----------


## ضياء

> ياللأسف لم أكن في هذه المتصفحات الراائعه من البداايه
> 
> للأعلق على كل شمعة وورده راائعه
> فقط سووف أقول لك بما أشعرهاُ أنا
> أقسم لك إن كلمااتك احلى من نزار 
> وعنتر وقيس 
> وأناا شااهده
> دمت بكل وفااء وود
> 
> حكااية



*حكاية حب ،،،*

*انا لا اجدُ ما يفي حق هطولكِ المميز ،،،*

*تغمرني سعادة بالغة حين أراكِ هنا ،،،*

*ف*

*ق*

*ط*

*لا تحرمينا فيضكِ المعطاء ،،،*

*صدقيني لستُ شيء بدونكم ،،،*

*ولا جمال للحروف ،*

*إنما /*

*الجمال ،،،*

*جمالُ قراءتكِ ،،،*

*ليس إلا ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*ها أنا أغيب ،*

*في مُدلهمات الدروب ،،،*

*وأسعى لأستعيد ذاتي ،،،*

*أحاولُ أن أكون " أنا " ،،،*

*لكن /*

*أين " أنا " ؟؟؟ ،،،*

----------


## طائر أيلول

* هنا أسجل أعجابي وأنبهاري بهذه الملحة العصرية من أناملك الأسطورية أخي الكريم ضياء*

----------


## حكاية حب

ضيااء
متاابعه اناا
وو
أعلم بأني سوف أكون هنا 
وسأكون هناا أبداً 
حتى نهااية نزفك الراائع
أختك
حكاية حب
~ ْ ~ ْ ~ ْ ~

----------


## ضياء

> *هنا أسجل أعجابي وأنبهاري بهذه الملحة العصرية من أناملك الأسطورية أخي الكريم ضياء*



*واسجل امتنناني ،،،*

*بصمتك رائعة للغاية ،،،*

*شكرا لك ، من الاعماق ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> ضيااء
> 
> متاابعه اناا
> وو
> أعلم بأني سوف أكون هنا 
> وسأكون هناا أبداً 
> حتى نهااية نزفك الراائع
> أختك
> حكاية حب
> ...



*ممتن كثيرا لكِ ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، من الاعماق ،،،*

*تواجدكِ يبُهجنُي كثيرا ،،،*

----------


## سيناريو

*الله الله* 
* مضى كثيراً من نزفك ولم أقرأه لأني باختصار مقلة في قسم الشعر* 
*ولكن حينما قرأته الآن احسست أني أريد أن أقرأ من الصفحة الاولى * 
*كم أنت مبدع ياضياء* 
*أرى في كلماتك الضياء واللمعان وأرى إحساسك المتدفق منها* 

*بانتظار مايتجدد من هذا النزف الذي في الحقيقة هو يضمد الجراح بإحساسك وإبداعك* 
*كلماتي لاتفي كل إبداعك* 
*أقف عند هذ الحد لتكمل نزفك أنت .........*
*تحياتي لك*

----------


## ضياء

> *الله الله* 
> 
> *مضى كثيراً من نزفك ولم أقرأه لأني باختصار مقلة في قسم الشعر* 
> *ولكن حينما قرأته الآن احسست أني أريد أن أقرأ من الصفحة الاولى* 
> *كم أنت مبدع ياضياء* 
> *أرى في كلماتك الضياء واللمعان وأرى إحساسك المتدفق منها*  
> *بانتظار مايتجدد من هذا النزف الذي في الحقيقة هو يضمد الجراح بإحساسك وإبداعك* 
> *كلماتي لاتفي كل إبداعك* 
> *أقف عند هذ الحد لتكمل نزفك أنت .........*
> ...




*صدقيني ،*

*ضياء لا يستحق ذلك ،،،*

*كلماتكِ ، أكبر بكثير ، من أن تكون لي ،،،*

*لازلت من ينهل ويتعلم منكم ،،،*

*لستُ شيء بحضرتكم ،،،*


*لكِ ،*

**

----------


## ضياء

**


*جناحان ،،،

كنتُ أطيرُ بهما ،،،

انكسر احدهما ،،،

وبقيتُ أُرفرف ،،،

ولكن ،

ما العمل ، حين أنكسر الآخر ؟؟؟!!!

**
*

----------


## ضياء

**



*و رحل ،،،*

----------


## Queen

ضيــــاء ..
كيف لي أن أرد على روعة هذهِ الكلمات .. 
أعجبتني كلماتك .. بل سحرتني ..
فقط .. سأسجل حضوري وأعجابي ..
تقبل مروري ..
أختك .. Queen

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_يا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهـ .._
_أيـ  الكلماتـ  أتخير .._
_ياترى ؟؟_
_عجبا كيفـ  أخذتنيـ  حروفكـ .._
_وأستلهمتنيـ  كلماتكـ .._
_منـ  أنتـ  يا ؟! .._ 
_ضياء .._
_عذرا .._
_فحروفيـ  هنا .._
_تنحني إجلالا لنزفك .._
_دمت بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## MOONY

سأبقى بنتظار بوح قلمك دائماً
وستظل كلماتي قليلة في حق ابداعك
موفق خيوو :amuse: 

تحياتي لك

----------


## ضياء

> ضيــــاء ..
> كيف لي أن أرد على روعة هذهِ الكلمات .. 
> أعجبتني كلماتك .. بل سحرتني ..
> فقط .. سأسجل حضوري وأعجابي ..
> تقبل مروري ..
> أختك .. Queen



queen ،،،

*وكيف لي أن أتفوه بكلمة ، بمحضركِ ،،،*

*وانا اُسجل وافر امتنناني ، وعميق شكري لتواجدكِ الرائع ،،،*


*موفقة دوما يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> _يا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهـ .._
> _أيـ الكلماتـ أتخير .._
> _ياترى ؟؟_
> _عجبا كيفـ أخذتنيـ حروفكـ .._
> _وأستلهمتنيـ كلماتكـ .._
> _منـ أنتـ يا ؟! .._ 
> _ضياء .._
> _عذرا .._
> _فحروفيـ هنا .._
> ...



 

*دموع إحساس،،،*

*الجمال كان في قرائتكِ المميزة ،،،*

*وحضوركِ الرائع ،،،*

*فقط ،،،*

*لا تحرمينا فيض إنهماركِ ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، بعمق ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> سأبقى بنتظار بوح قلمك دائماً
> 
> وستظل كلماتي قليلة في حق ابداعك
> موفق خيوو 
> 
> تحياتي لك



*أنا المُقصرُ بحقكم ،،،*

*والمجافي لكم ،،،*

*تقبلوا فائق اعتذاراتي ،،،*

*وكونوا بالقرب من هنا ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ،،،*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

سلمت يمناك على هذا النزف الرائع 
سلمت الى كل خير يا كل الخير

----------


## ضياء

> سلمت يمناك على هذا النزف الرائع 
> سلمت الى كل خير يا كل الخير



*ماكان، نُزرٌ يسير جدا ، مما لديكم ،،،*

*الشكر يمتد لهطولك الساحر ،،،*

*موفقين يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*سأبقى ،

صامت ،،،

الصمتُ قوة أحيانا ،،،

دعهم ، وغبائهم ،،،

وظنونهم المُضلة ،،،


تبا ، لصورهم التي رسموها عني ،،،

على أمل /

أن يتفّهموا في الغد القريب ، 

هذا القرار ،،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_سر أنت في خطوات ثابتة .._
_وداوي نزفك وحدك .._
_ولا تلتفت لماضيهم .._
_ولا تناجي اطلالهم .._
_لأنهم سيعودون .._
_وسيبحثون عمن خسروه يوما .._
_وسيبكون دوما .._
_دون أن يجدوه .._
_هذا الذي كان من قلمي .._
_عسى أن يروقك تمردي .._
_دمت بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## ضياء

> _سر أنت في خطوات ثابتة .._
> _وداوي نزفك وحدك .._
> _ولا تلتفت لماضيهم .._
> _ولا تناجي اطلالهم .._
> _لأنهم سيعودون .._
> _وسيبحثون عمن خسروه يوما .._
> _وسيبكون دوما .._
> _دون أن يجدوه .._
> _هذا الذي كان من قلمي .._
> ...



 
*أيُ إحساس ، نثرتيه هُنا ؟؟؟*

*يا الله ،،،*

*قلم راقي ،،،*

*واعي ،،،*

*مِعطاء ،،،*


*سكنت كلماتكِ الوجد ،،،*


*على أمل أن يكون الغد أجمل ،،،*


*وإن كان من دونهم ،،،*

*ربما تكون سعادتنا ، مرهونة بـ إبتعادنِا عنهم ،،،*

*لهطولكِ ، طعمٌ آخر ،،،*

*مميز ،،،*

*جذاب ،،،*

*رائع ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، من الاعماق ،،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_سأتمرد دوما .._
_إن بقو .. وإن أبتعدو .._
_وسأتمرد دوما .._
_إن أعطو .. وإن بخلو .._
_وسأتمرد .._
_أن ظلو .. وإن هجرو .._
_وسأتمرد دوووووما .._
_بشموخ قاهر .._
_ضياء .._
_لنزفك دواء .._
_تجده في أعماقك .._
_خيووو .._
_أخجلتم تواضعنا .._
_وقيدتم حروفنا .._
_ولم يتبقى لنا .._
_سوى دعوة صادقة لك .._
_أن يحفظ الله نبضك .._
_ونبض قلمك المعطاء .._
_دمت بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## ضياء

> _سأتمرد دوما .._
> _إن بقو .. وإن أبتعدو .._
> _وسأتمرد دوما .._
> _إن أعطو .. وإن بخلو .._
> _وسأتمرد .._
> _أن ظلو .. وإن هجرو .._
> _وسأتمرد دوووووما .._
> _بشموخ قاهر .._
> _ضياء .._
> ...



 
*اخية ،،،*

*صدقيني ، لبوح كلماتكِ صدى مميز ،،،*

*يشّدُ على جرحي ،،،*

*يُضمّدُ آهات النزف ،،،*


*أخية ،،،*

*كلماتكِ ،،،*

*بلسم ،،،*

*دواء ،،،*

*آتي من عمق التمرد الطاهر ،،،*

*الذي يأبى الضيمة ،،،*

*وصرخة في وجه كل الجهلاء ،،،*

*الذين لازالوا يتمادوا بحماقتهم ،،،*

*أخية ،،،*

*سيل دعائكِ الطاهر ،،،*

*أحتاجهُ وبقوة ،،،*

*فلا تحرميني منهُ ابدا ،،،*


*لتواجدكِ ألف تحية ،،،*


*ولهطولكِ عبقٌ من ياسمين ،،،*


*لكِ ،*

----------


## حكاية حب

أ
لالا
ب 
أحرفي لم تعد منظمه من رئت أحرفك
فإن بالفعل 
^
^
أتسائل كيف تكتب أنت
عُذراً
فـلا يسعني الا قول 
أ ن ت = أنت
راائع 
راائع
راائع
ر ا ئ ع
أكمل النزيف فـ نحنُ متلهفوون لبقية النزف الرائع
أختك
حكاية

----------


## ضياء

> أ
> 
> لالا
> ب 
> أحرفي لم تعد منظمه من رئت أحرفك
> فإن بالفعل 
> ^
> ^
> أتسائل كيف تكتب أنت
> ...



*حكاية حب ،،،*

*وقصةُ وفاء ، تكتبينها لهذه الصفحة ،،،*

*التي بات لهطولكِ فيها رونق آخر ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، بعمق ،،،*

*تواجدكِ مميز للغاية ،،،*

*كلماتكِ كبيرة جدا ، وانا لا أستحق ذلك ، مُطلقا ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*وأما بعد سيل الإتهامات ،،،



وتدفق الإهانات ،،،


إذهبي ، فأنتِ حُرةٌ كما الطليقات ،،،



أبتها الغجّرية ،،،



**أنا من سلالة الأحرار ،،،



وليس من صفاتي الغدر ، والخداع ،،،



أرتضيتُ أن أحيا ، بلا عذابات ،،،



وأفّك قيدي من سلسال الوهنِ والذُلات ،،،


الحرية ،،،


التي لم يتعرّف عليها أحمقٌ كذاب ،،،


*
*كذاب ،،،*



*وكل يومٍ ميعاد ،،،



**أين العزة التي تُعيّريني بها ؟؟!!! ،،،



هباءً نُثرت عند أبسط الأمتحانات ،،،


يا أنتِ ،،،


*
*نحنُ على الحبِ خُلقنا ، وبالحبِ تربيّنا ،،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أمامك تعجز الكلمات ..*
*لنزفك وجع غريب ..* 
*ترسم حروف التحرر من أسر الحبيب ..*
*وبين سطورك غصة الجريح ..*
*أستاذي ضياء ..*
*لحروفك عبق خااااص ..*
*ولتلك الصور التي يصورها قلمك إحساس غريب ..*
*بين الحب .. والجراح .. والعزة .. والكبرياء ..*
*تبقى كما انت ضياء ..*
*تضيئ الحروف .. بشموخ بإبتسامتك النقية ..*
*التي ترسمها العزة .. على شفتيك بشموخ رغم الألم ..*
*أستاذي .. كم مرة حاولت أن أترك تطفلي ..*
*وأكتفي بالقراءة فقط .. لكن إعجابي بأحاسيسك المنهمرة ..*
*يضطرني للتطفل .. لذالك فقط أعذرني ..* 
*سلمت وسلم نبض قلمك الرااااائع دااااائما ..*
*بإنتظار المزيد من حروفك الآخاذة ..*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن ..*

----------


## الملكــــه

*الي ان انثر اعجابي بصمت هنا ؟؟؟*


*لان لايمتلك المار على هذا النزف سوى الصمت* 



*حروفك دوما متميزه ونزفك دائما متألق* 


*دمت بهذا التألق*

----------


## ضياء

> *أمامك تعجز الكلمات ..*
> *لنزفك وجع غريب ..* 
> *ترسم حروف التحرر من أسر الحبيب ..*
> *وبين سطورك غصة الجريح ..*
> *أستاذي ضياء ..*
> *لحروفك عبق خااااص ..*
> *ولتلك الصور التي يصورها قلمك إحساس غريب ..*
> *بين الحب .. والجراح .. والعزة .. والكبرياء ..*
> *تبقى كما انت ضياء ..*
> ...



*استاذ ،،،*

*و*

*تطفل ،،،*

*ألفاظ مرفوضة مُطلقا ، هُنا ،،،*

*اخية ،،،*

*تواجدكِ ، آخاذ ،،،*

*مميز ،،،*

*أنحني لهطول رائع ، كهذا ،،،*

*أصفق بحرارة ، لإنهماركِ ،،،*

*وأظل تواقا ، أن لا تُغادري هذه الصفحة ،،،*

*فقد باتت تتوق لحروفكِ ،،،*

*شكرا ، وأيُ شكرٍ يلائمُ ، كرم عطاءكِ ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> *الي ان انثر اعجابي بصمت هنا ؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *لان لايمتلك المار على هذا النزف سوى الصمت*  
> 
> 
> *حروفك دوما متميزه ونزفك دائما متألق*  
> 
> 
> *دمت بهذا التألق*



*الملكه ،،،*

*صمتٌ أعتزُ به ،،،*

*لمسة ، رائعة ،،،*

*جميلة ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، بإتساع الأفق ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*صرخةٌ مُدوية ،،،

تقتلعُ الصمت ،،،

تثور ،،،

لا تأبى ،،،

أشترت العز ،،،

وتحررت ،،،

نعمٌ تحررت ،،،

كسرت القيود ، الغبية ،،،

تجاوزت الحماقات ،،،

والأهم /

تنفست أضلاعي ، عبق الكبرياء ،،،*

----------


## Princess

*هو يعتقد /
أني :
لا مبالي ،،،
شخصٌ متبلد المشاعر ،،،
ليس لدي ، أدنى فكرة ،،،
ليتهٌ يعي /
أنهُ يُقاسمُني قطعةَ الدونات ، في كل صباح ،،،
يُشاركنُي كوب الحليب الدافئ / البارد ،،،
وأكثر ،،،
هو معي بكل لحظةٍ ، من لحظاتي ،،،*
*
**
* 
نزفك هذا تخلل الأعماق .. لماذا.. اخشى انني لا ادري ..؟؟!!
-----------------------------------
مُتقلقلٌ بين /
*موت الغياب ،*
*وحياة الظهور ،،،*
*إختناقٌ ،*
*يقتلعُ روحي ,,,*

*روحي..على وشك ان تقتلع..مختنقه ولكن لا زلت اتنفس!!*
*----------------------------------------*

*أحياناً ،،،*

*أقبضّ على الجمر ، بصمت ،،،*

*أنفجّرُ ، بصمت ،،،*

*بهدوء ،*

*كي لا تتأذى ،*
*أو* 
*تنخدشُ مشاعرك* 
فعلا .. ولعلها تضحية من قلب العاشق ان يُهشم على ان لا يِخدش...!!!
------------------------------



ها أنا أغيب ،

*في مُدلهمات الدروب ،،،*

*وأسعى لأستعيد ذاتي ،،،*

*أحاولُ أن أكون " أنا " ،،،*

*لكن /*

*أين " أنا " ؟؟؟ ،،،*

*ليتني اعرف الجواب لكنت اهتديت لطريق العودة علي اجد ذاتي المفقوده او اقدر على اكمال المسير حتى اصل اليها..!!*
*----------------------------------------------*
*جناحان ،،،
كنتُ أطيرُ بهما ،،،
انكسر احدهما ،،،
وبقيتُ أُرفرف ،،،
ولكن ،
ما العمل ، حين أنكسر الآخر ؟؟؟!!!
لا*
*ادري..*
*فأجنحتي تكسرت منذ فتره ليست بالطويله.. فعزمت المسير لئلا اقع ..بت اخشى ان اطير.. !!**
--------------------------------------------------------------
 ضياء
نزفك هذا .. نثر ملحا على نزفي
فهل له بقيه؟؟!

سلم نبضك وفكرك الراقي ..
ابداع بلا حدود..
دمت بخير وبحفظ الرحمن
*

----------


## ضياء

> *هو يعتقد /*
> *أني :*
> *لا مبالي ،،،*
> *شخصٌ متبلد المشاعر ،،،*
> *ليس لدي ، أدنى فكرة ،،،*
> *ليتهٌ يعي /*
> *أنهُ يُقاسمُني قطعةَ الدونات ، في كل صباح ،،،*
> *يُشاركنُي كوب الحليب الدافئ / البارد ،،،*
> *وأكثر ،،،*
> ...



*وقفاتكِ ،* 

*خلابة ،،،*

*جميلة ،،،*

*مميزة ،،،*

*رائعةٌ بصماتكِ ،،،*

*تزيد من النزف نزفا ،،،*

*أخية ،،،*

*لهطولكِ ، طعمٌ خاص !!!*

*شكرا لكِ ، من أعماقي ،،،*

*لكِ /*

**

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *صرخةٌ مُدوية ،،،*
> 
> *تقتلعُ الصمت ،،،* 
> *تثور ،،،* 
> *لا تأبى ،،،* 
> *أشترت العز ،،،* 
> *وتحررت ،،،* 
> *نعمٌ تحررت ،،،* 
> *كسرت القيود ، الغبية ،،،* 
> ...



*قيود صدقا زينت معصميك ..*
*وأغلال طهر سورت ضياء مقلتيك ..*
*وساااااد العتمة كل مكاااااان ..*
*وكدت تستسلم للظلام ..*
*لكنها  ,,*
*صرخة الآباء ..*
*زلزلت أركان ضعفا أستوطن الأعمااااق ..*
*وشيدت صرح العزة والثبااااات   ..*
*تبسمت للأوجاااااع ..*
*وأنحنت بشموخ طوع الكبرياااااء ..*
*أنت,,*
* ياضياء قمر الكرماااااء  ..*
*أومئ لشمس الذل بالغيااااب ..*
*فلسنا نبحث عن حمااااقااااات الزمان ..*
*لا بد أن تسمح لي هذة المرة ..*
*لأنني سأدعوك دوماااا .. أستااااااذي ..*
*ولن أترااااجع .. * 
*أستاااذي العزيز ضياء ..*
*تخجل حروفي داااائما من الوقوف أمام شموخ حروفك النقية ..*
*وحتى أتلافى خجلها .. لا بد لي أن أدعوك بـ الأستااااذ ..*
*شذى حروفك العملاقة ..*
*تجبر حروفي بالانحناء أمامها ..*
*بشموخ إحساسي أنحنيت أمام رجل العزة والكبرياء ..*
*وهو أنت ياضياء ..*
*شكرا لعبق الحروفك الراااائعة داااائما ..*
*سلمت وسلم نبض قلمك الرااااقي دااااائما ..*
*بإنتظار المزيد من إبداااااعتك ..*
*وحتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحياااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## ضياء

> *قيود صدقا زينت معصميك ..*
> *وأغلال طهر سورت ضياء مقلتيك ..*
> *وساااااد العتمة كل مكاااااان ..*
> *وكدت تستسلم للظلام ..*
> *لكنها ,,*
> *صرخة الآباء ..*
> *زلزلت أركان ضعفا أستوطن الأعمااااق ..*
> *وشيدت صرح العزة والثبااااات ..*
> *تبسمت للأوجاااااع ..*
> ...



*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*لا استحقُ ذلك ، مُطلقا ،،،*

*أنحني خجلا ،،،*

*وأتهربُ بشكلٍ ذريع ،،،*

*ضياء ،*

*ليس بشيء ، بلاكم ،،،*

*استاذ ، هذه الكلمة التي لا أرى ذاتي فيها أبدا ،،،*

*فهي كبيرة ، وكبيرة جدا ،،،*

*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*لوهجِ إنهماركِ ، رونق خلاب ،،،*

*يُضفي هُنا ، نكهةٌ خاصة ،،،*

*جمالا آخر ،*

*آخاذ ،،،*

*وهذا ما يعجز عنهُ ضياء ،،،*

*فلا جمال إلا جمال تواجدكِ ،،،*

*ولا روعة أروع من إنهماركِ ،،،*

*لمستكِ الساحرة ،،،*

*تجعل هذا المتصفح ، مُتألقا ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، بإتساع الأفق ،،،*

*لكِ ،*

**

----------


## ضياء

*يبدو أنني سـ أنزوي ،،،

فالحبيبُ لم يعد يُطيقُ رؤيتي ،،،

بضعُ شعرات بيضٍ نبتت على مُحيا وجنتي ،،،

وأنا لم أُكمل عامي الثالث والعشرين ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*سخيف ،،،*

*بكل معاني حُبك ،،،*

*بكل مصداقيةِ عشقك ،،،*

*بكل أطراف تظراتك ،،،*

*بكل حُلمِ أُمنياتك ،،،*

*بكل أوقات لحظاتك ،،،*

*بكل شفافيةِ غرامك ،،،*

*بكل تفانيك من أجل هيامك ،،،*
*هذه إحدى ثمرات حُبٍ خاوي ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*اعتذاري العميق ،،،

يا عيون الشمس ،،،

بعد تفكيرٍ غزير ،،،

بائسٌ مثلي لا يتطلع لـ التراجع خطوة واحدة .

إما أكون أو لا أكون ،،،

سلاما أبيضا ،،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أبعد فكرة الأنزواء ..* 
*وأفتخر .. فإن شيبك وقاااااار ..*
*وما أجمل الوقاااااااار حين يزين  محيا الشباب ..*


*مؤلم أن أراك ..*
*تسخف من مشاعرا نمت بداخلك ..*
*لكنك تبقى ..*
*صوت الحب الصادق ..*
*الذي يدوي أسماع الطغاة ..*
*وضياء العشق ..*
*الذي يخترق عمى القلوب والأبصار ..*
*ويفجر الأحساس ..*
*من الصخور الصماء ..*
*ويخلد صرخة إنسان ..*
*ضد الظلم والعدوان ..*

*سر بأمان الله ..*
*لكن هذة المرة ..*
*دونما أي أعتذار ..*
*فلست أنت من يجب عليه الأعتذار ..*
*تقدم وأقحم نفسك بين هذا وذاك ..*
*ولا تلتفت لـ ركاااام الذكرياااااات ..* 
*وتجااااهل في أعماااقك كل الجراااح ..*
*فالزمن كفيل بمحوها ..*
*وإن كان لابد من بقاء أثارها ..*
*فـ أثارها تذكر ..*
*بصبر الرجااااال ..*
*وعظمة الحب الذي نمى في الاعمااااق ..*
*وترسم في الأعماااااااق ..*
*صور من الفخر والأعتزاز ..*
*لتلك الروح ..*
*التي تحدت الصعاب ..*
*وقهرت الألام ..*
*ورسمت بسمة ..*
*تغيض كل الأعداء ..*
*ضيااااااااء العزيز ..*
*أكثر من ذالك ..*
*لم أعد أستطيع ..*
*فـ قلمي بات يتلفظ أخر الأنفااااااااس ..*
*لذالك أعذر خربشاااااتي ..*
*فحروفي على وشك الأنتحاااااار ..*
*والأستسلام .. للنوم بين تربان الأنهيار ..*
*شكرا لمشااااااعرك الرااااائعة دااااااائما ..*
*سلمت وسلم نبض قلمك المصحوب بالشموخ دااااائما ..*
*بإنتظار المزيد من إبدااااعاااااتك الرااااائعة داااائما ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحيااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## ضياء

> *أبعد فكرة الأنزواء ..* 
> *وأفتخر .. فإن شيبك وقاااااار ..*
> *وما أجمل الوقاااااااار حين يزين محيا الشباب ..*
> 
> 
> *مؤلم أن أراك ..*
> *تسخف من مشاعرا نمت بداخلك ..*
> *لكنك تبقى ..*
> *صوت الحب الصادق ..*
> ...



*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*جازما ، أقول :*

*إن كان لهذه الوريقات روح ،،،*

*فأنتِ روحها ،،،*

*نبضُها الدافق ،،،*

*الحياة لها ،،،*

*رشفةٌ معنوية ،،،*

*تأخذ بيدي ، لمواصلة الطريق ،،،*

*اخية ،،،*

*عبق عِطركِ الفواح ،،،*

*أنتشر بـ الارجاء ،،،*

*إخضرارٌ تتشهاهُ السطور ،،،*

*ف*

*ق*

*ط*

*حين تمرين من هُنا ،،،*

*أريجٌ ، وريحان ،،،*

*وباقات مُتزامنة بالعرفان ،،،*

*أنثرهُا ، لمقِدمكِ الأغلى من الجُمان ،،،*

*لكِ ،*

**

----------


## MOONY

ستبقى كلماتك بريقاً لايصدأ
ونورضياء لايطفئهُ الغروب
كلمات رائعة 
دخلت القلب فحركت الوجدان

فستحقيت الشكر  دعواتي  لك
بأن تسلم البنان

تحياتي

----------


## ضياء

> ستبقى كلماتك بريقاً لايصدأ
> 
> ونورضياء لايطفئهُ الغروب
> كلمات رائعة 
> دخلت القلب فحركت الوجدان 
> فستحقيت الشكر دعواتي لك
> بأن تسلم البنان 
> تحياتي



*وسيبقى تواجدكِ ،*

*شرفٌ تزدان به هذه الصفحات ،،،*

*وما ضياء ، بحضرتكم ؟؟؟*

*سوى ،*

*مُتعلمٌ ، ينهلُ منكم الكثير ،،،*

*ويستفيد من عطاءكم الكبير ،،،*

*هطول خلاب ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ،*

*لكِ ، من الورد الابيض أحلاه ،*

**

----------


## ضياء

*أحترق !!!

أحترق !!!

أحترق !!!


من ذاك الغرور ،،،

كفى ،

يبدو أني مُنهار ،

ما الذي يعصفُ بك ؟! 

آه ،

آه ،

آه ،

ما أبشع ذيك الشعور !!!

ليس مُهم ،

دعني أحترق ،

وارسل لي برقية ، تقول :

أني سعيد ،

ودعني أحترق !!!*

----------


## ضياء

**


*قابضٌ على جرحي ،

بجمرة الشوق ،،،

احتمل آهاتي ،

بإيمانٍ عميق ،،،

مُعتقدي ،

" لن اُطالب أحدا ، بمقدار حبي "

*

----------


## ضياء

*تِصلُ الروح ، لحد التراقي ،،،*
*وتعود ،*
*ماذا يُسمى ذلك ؟؟*




















*مددٌ من فيض دعائكم ،،،*

*ورشفةٌ من إبتهالات مُناجاتكم ،،،*

----------


## نُون

تنطوي 
صفحاتك
بين الزوايا
تخليداً
لروعتها
وتعود
لتحمل 
لنا بين 
كفي شاب
في ربيع عمره
أختلط أسوده بأبيضه
أمتزج ريعان روائعه
بوقار شخصه
يحمل بين كفيه
عبق الماضي
وأبتهالات الحاضر
وآمال المستقبل
ضياء
لك مني
دعوات خالصة لوجهه تعالى
معجونة بيدي جدتي
في خلدها
منثورة من سماء أمي
في حياتها
ممزوجة بإعجابي اللا متناهي بحرفك
سلام.

----------


## ضياء

> تنطوي 
> 
> صفحاتك
> بين الزوايا
> تخليداً
> لروعتها
> وتعود
> لتحمل 
> لنا بين 
> ...



*براءةٌ من الحب ،،،*

*ويبقى ذا اللاشيء ،* 

*تواقا ،*

*لـ لُطف دعائكِ الطاهر ،،،*

*لاشيء نحنُ بلاكم ،،،*

*ولاشيء هُنا ،*

*إلا جمال أرواحكم المباركة ،،،*

*هذه الصفحة تنتعش بهطولكم ، المُفعم بالحياة ،،،*

*من الوردات احلاها ،،،*

*أضعها بدفئ الاخاء ، على طرف هذه الصفحة ،،،*

*راجيا ، قبولها ،* 

*من اعماقي ، لكِ ، خالص امتنناني ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

**


*عجبا !!!

لذا الحب ،،،

كيف يُحييك ، ثم يُمِتُكَ ، ثم يُحييك ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ضياء

**



*وجعٌ يغتالُ حياتي ،،،

يُقلبُ كياني ،،،

كيف أُطالبُك بما لا تستطيع !!!!

إن فعلتُ ذلك ، فـ سيكون ذلك ،

غباء ،،،

*

----------


## ضياء

**



*موتٌ ،،،

بحضرةِ الحياة ،،،

كيف يكون ، حينها طعمُ الموت ؟؟؟



**
*

----------


## بكاء القلم

ضيااء .. مميزٌ وجميل جداً ما تنزفهُ قريحتك وإن كانت حزينة وموجوعةهناا فقط ، أبصرتُ في حرفكَ المشع بجمرِ الآهاتأبصرتُ وأبصرت ، إلى أن صقلني الإحساسالمتوهّج من كلماتك ، تقبّل صلاتي في محرابِ قلمكأسألُ العلي القدير أن يمنّ علينا وإياكم بالفرج القريبوبالسعادة في الدنيا والآخرةدمتَ بحفظ الباري

----------


## نُون

عندما يُلقى الحس في أحضان الحرف
فتـُلهم الحروف أصحابها
مالذ طعمه وما طاب
من جنون الحب
وإتزانه
ضياء
وحدكَ المسيطر على هذا الطعم
سلام.

----------


## ضياء

> ضيااء .. مميزٌ وجميل جداً ما تنزفهُ قريحتك 
> 
> 
> وإن كانت حزينة وموجوعة
> 
> 
> هناا فقط ، أبصرتُ في حرفكَ المشع بجمرِ الآهات
> 
> 
> ...



*ويبقى ذا اللاشيء ،*

*يرتجي دعاءكم ،*

*مع كل صباح ،*

*مع كل صلاة ،*

*اخي ،*

*بكاء القلم ،،،*

*ويبقى ذا اللاشيء ،* 

*عاجزا ، ما يقول بحضرتك ؟؟؟*

*امتنناني العميق ، لمِقدمك البديع ،،،*

*لامست همسي والجرح ،،،*

*فكن بالدعوات لي ذاكّرا ،،،*

*موفق يا عيون الشمس ،،،*


*لك ،*

----------


## ضياء

> عندما يُلقى الحس في أحضان الحرف
> 
> فتـُلهم الحروف أصحابها
> مالذ طعمه وما طاب
> من جنون الحب
> وإتزانه
> ضياء
> وحدكَ المسيطر على هذا الطعم
> 
> سلام.



 
*براءةٌ من الحب ،،،*

*أتيكِ ، وخجلٌ فظيع ،*

*يلفُ مُحياي ، المُنهك ،،،*

*واتساءلُ بعمق ،*

*من يكون ذا اللاشيء ، بحضرتكم ؟؟؟*

*انتم الحياة هُنا ،*

*ولاجمال يعدو ذلك ،*

*سلامٌ أخضر ،،،*

*لكِ ،*

----------


## ضياء

*


كُلُ شيءٍ داخل إطار /

المُمكن ، 

والمُحتمل ،

إلا ، أن /

تفرض على أحدٍ أن يُحبُك ،،،

*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> **
> 
> 
> *كُلُ شيءٍ داخل إطار /* 
> *المُمكن ،*  
> *والمُحتمل ،* 
> *إلا ، أن /* 
> *تفرض على أحدٍ أن يُحبُك ،،،*



 
*يبدو أنني تأخرت كثيرا ..*
*لكن ..*
*الذي يطمئن نفسي ويريحها أنني عدت مؤخرا ..*
*وسأعود دااائما ..*
*لـ أرتوي من فيض حبك الطاهر ..*
*و أنحر حروفي على أوراقك ..*
*و أصلب المعااااااني تحت كلماتك ..*
*عدت فقط ..*
*محاولة زخرفة حروفي ..*
*قبل أن أبعثها لـ تذاعب أنظارك ..* 
*وتخترق أنفاااااسك ..*
*بـ زخرف يليق بـ مقامك ..*
*عدت لـ ..*
*أناااااجي أحلامي عبر إبتهالاتك ..*
*و أقيم صلاتي في محرابك ..*
*و أضم دعواااااتي تحت إطارك ..*
*فـ لكل شيء إطار ..*
*و إطار منجااااتي صدقك و وفائك ..*
*أستاااااذي العزيز .. ضياء ..*
*أسطورة نزف خلدتها محبرتك وأقلامك ..*
*وشهدتها مدامعك وأوجاعك ..*
*وكانت مشاعري بـ جانبها تشهد على إخلاصك ..*
*سلمت وسلم بوحك الأكثر من خلاب ..*
*لازلت أستاااذي متعطشة لـ سيول أحاسيسك ..*
*وعنفوان صدقك ..*
*وسـ أبقى منتظرة داااائما لـ جميل ما تجود به قريحتك الدااااميه ..*
*إلى أن ألتقيك عبر السطور ..*
*في وقت قريب إن شاء الله ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحيااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## ضياء

> *يبدو أنني تأخرت كثيرا ..*
> *لكن ..*
> *الذي يطمئن نفسي ويريحها أنني عدت مؤخرا ..*
> *وسأعود دااائما ..*
> *لـ أرتوي من فيض حبك الطاهر ..*
> *و أنحر حروفي على أوراقك ..*
> *و أصلب المعااااااني تحت كلماتك ..*
> *عدت فقط ..*
> *محاولة زخرفة حروفي ..*
> ...



*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*أتساءل ،*

*من يكون الاستاذ هُنا ؟؟؟*

*اخية ،*

*لا استاذ هُنا ،،،*

*بل ،*

*طالبٌ يشقُ دربه ،*

*وينتهلُ منكم العطاء ،،،*

*وتبقى حروف ذا اللاشيء ، مُتعطشّة ، لترتوي من فيض غديركِ الرقراق ،،،*

*لا شيء جميل ،*

*إلا روحكم الخلابة ،،،*

*ولا روعة ، إلا ان تكونوا هُنا ،،،*

*تكسون هذه الصفحة ،* 

*من عبق /*

*أرواحكم الطاهرة ،،،*

*من سنا ، إطلالتكم البهية ،،،*

*وتبقى روحي ،*

*مُتعلقة ، بطيوفكم ،،،*


*اخية ،*

*لكِ ، بدفئ الاخاء ،،،*

----------


## نُون

*هتافٌ رائع*
*و وقعٌ صداح*
*و وترٌ هائم*
*تضمه الكلمة بل لا (الحكمة) هنا*
*كل شيء ممكن*
*إلا أن تزيد جرعات الدهشة*
*على محيا الوجوه*
*في كل مرة تنسج* *فيها* 
*ثوبٌ من ياسمين*
*أسمح لي ضياء*
 :amuse: 
*خدش صفحتك*
 :embarrest: 
لم أود ذلك
لكنني لم أحتمل هذا في حضرة ذاك..

----------


## MOONY

أعجبني  نزفك الأخير
كان رائعاً
كرووعة كاتبها
ونبقى ننتظر المزيد
من نزفك العتيد
لك ودي وتحياتي

----------


## ضياء

> *هتافٌ رائع*
> *و وقعٌ صداح*
> *و وترٌ هائم*
> *تضمه الكلمة بل لا (الحكمة) هنا*
> *كل شيء ممكن*
> *إلا أن تزيد جرعات الدهشة*
> *على محيا الوجوه*
> *في كل مرة تنسج* *فيها* 
> *ثوبٌ من ياسمين*
> ...



 
*خدش !!!*

*بل ،*

*جمالٌ يُضاف لهذه الصفحة ،،،*

*شرفٌ يكتسيه ذا اللاشيء ،،،*

*أسمحِ لي ،*

*أن ،*

*أُطالبكِ بالمزيد ،،،*

*ودائما ،*

*أتوق أن أراكِ بين ذي السطور ،،،*

*براءةٌ من الحب ،،،*

*هطول ،*

*من ذهب ،،،*

*ماسٌ وجمان ،،،*

*باقات من الريحان ،،،*

*أنثرُها ، لِمقدمكِ الفتان ،،،* 

*لكِ ،*

*وبدفىء الاخاء ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> أعجبني نزفك الأخير
> 
> كان رائعاً
> كرووعة كاتبها
> ونبقى ننتظر المزيد
> من نزفك العتيد
> 
> لك ودي وتحياتي



 
*لا جمال ،*

*إلا ، أنتم ،،،*

*ولا شيء يعدو ذلك ،،،*

*موني ،،،*

*لكِ ود عميق ،،،*

*يُصاحبهُ وردٌ جميل ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*جفافٌ ،*
*بـ زوايا* 
*الروح ،،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*غارق ،،*
*تصارع أمواااااج بوحكـ ..*
*ويـطغاكـ تعب وإنهياااااار ..*
*أنفض نفسكـ من بقايا العراكـ  ..*
*وأرفع رايااااات الأعتزاز ..*
*فـ أنت وحدكـ المنتصر في ساحة القتال ..*
*ضياء ..*
*أنت دونهم .. عمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاق ..*
*تحيااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*أخـشى أن أرى [ بقايا ذاك الأنسان ] تتلاشى هنا*
*ليعيش بروح تتشرب الحزن..دواءً*
*..*
*نزف..تأخرت عنه قليلاً*
*لعل نزفك أنتهى..ولعل وجودي..نهايه*
*ولكن في قلبي لذعة شوق..لهذا النزف*
*..فقط سأقول*

*إشتقت لنزفك..!!*

----------


## ضياء

> *غارق ،،*
> *تصارع أمواااااج بوحكـ ..*
> *ويـطغاكـ تعب وإنهياااااار ..*
> *أنفض نفسكـ من بقايا العراكـ ..*
> *وأرفع رايااااات الأعتزاز ..*
> *فـ أنت وحدكـ المنتصر في ساحة القتال ..*
> *ضياء ..*
> *أنت دونهم .. عمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاق ..*
> *تحيااااااااااااتي ..*
> *للدموع إحساس ..*



 
*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*بلسمٌ ،،،*

*دواء ،،،*

*رشفةٌ من خيوط النور ،،،*

*هكذا ،*

*كان إنهماركِ ،،،*

*لا عدمتُ روحكِ الطاهرة ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> *أخـشى أن أرى [ بقايا ذاك الأنسان ] تتلاشى هنا*
> *ليعيش بروح تتشرب الحزن..دواءً*
> *..*
> *نزف..تأخرت عنه قليلاً*
> *لعل نزفك أنتهى..ولعل وجودي..نهايه*
> *ولكن في قلبي لذعة شوق..لهذا النزف*
> *..فقط سأقول*
> 
> *إشتقت لنزفك..!!*



 
*وانا اشتقتُ لبصمتكِ هُنا ،،،*


*شرفٌ ،،،*

*ووسامٌ ،،،*

*أكتسيه ،،،*

*لحظة هطولكِ هُنا ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*ويرحل القلب ،،،* 
*بـ مُنى اللقاء ،،،* 
*لـ تهدأ الانفاس ،،،* 
*ويعودُ النبضُ كما كان ،،،* 
*وما عدا ذلك ،* 
*وجعٌ ،،،* 
*واغتراب ،،،* 
*جِراح ،،،* 
*تستفزُ الرُقاد ،،،* 
*تحّرمُ الجفن السبات ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*ضياع ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*إختناق ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*إحتباس ،،،

الانفاس ،،،*
*___

مشروعٌ فاشل ، في ضبط الأعصاب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*ويستمرُ القصف ،،،

من كل جانب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*غثيان ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*تجّرد من كُلِ شيءٍ ،،،

حتى ،

أنا ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*إنفجار !!!*

----------


## ضياء

*من ؟

خذّل ،،،

من ؟*
*___________
ليتنّي أعلم ،،،*

----------


## MOONY

مازلت ُ أتابع
نزف حرفك
الرائع
تابع
فأنا
بنتظار
ابداعك
تحياتي لك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *ويرحل القلب ،،،*
> 
> 
> *بـ مُنى اللقاء ،،،*
> 
> *لـ تهدأ الانفاس ،،،*
> 
> *ويعودُ النبضُ كما كان ،،،*
> 
> ...






*هناكـ أمنيهـ ..*
*إذن ،،*
*هناكـ حلم ..*
*بـ لحظهـ تحققها ..*
*وما عدا ذالكـ يا ضياء ،،*
*تصميم ..*
*و عزم ..*
*تتلوهـ ..*
*إرادة تحطم السهاد ،،*
*تحدي ..*
*وإصرار ..*
*يفتت بعظمتهـ أركان ..*
*أوجاعكـ ..*
*لا زلت متواجدة ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *ضياع ،،،*



 
*لا بل ..*
*لملمهـ ،،*
*و*
*أحتواء ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *إختناق ،،،*





*شعور يشبهـ الأنتحار ..*
*أفتح صدركـ لـ الحياة ..*
*فـ هناكـ ..*
*نسائم عشق باردة..*
*تتبـ ع ..*
*ذاكـ الأختناق ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *إحتباس ،،،*
> 
> 
> *الانفاس ،،،*
> 
> *___*
> 
> 
> *مشروعٌ فاشل ، في ضبط الأعصاب ،،،*






*أطلق زفراتكـ ،،*
*مــ ع ..*
*النسمات ..*
*ذاكـ ..*
*مشروع ناجح ،،* 
*للأسترخاء ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *ويستمرُ القصف ،،،*
> 
> 
> *من كل جانب ،،،*



* إذن ،،*
*فلتستمر المواجهـ ..*
*في معركة ،،*
*وحدكـ الراااابح ..*
*فيها ..*
*دون سواكـ ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *غثيان ،،،*





*لا بل ..*
*دوار ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *تجّرد من كُلِ شيءٍ ،،،*
> 
> 
> *حتى ،*
> 
> *أنا ،،،*





*تشبث بكل شيء ،،*
*و*  
*تجرد من الضياع ..*
*ولا شيء سواهـ ..*
*لملم شتاتكـ وأستمر ..*
*فـ أنت وحدكـ ،،*
*رجل ..*
*الأنتصار ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *إنفجار !!!*





*ضد ..* 
*أوجاعكـ ..*
*و تخلص من ،،*
*قيود ..*
*يأسكـ ..* 

*أنت قادر ..*
*على بناء ما حطمتهـ الألام ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *من ؟*
> 
> 
> *خذّل ،،،*
> 
> *من ؟*
> 
> *___________*
> 
> *ليتنّي أعلم ،،،*





*أنت خذلت روحكـ ..*
*وأستسلمت ..*
*لـ ريااااح يأسكـ ..*
*عصفت بكـ الأوجاع ..*
*وأنستكـ ألامكـ ..*
*أنكـ ..*
*وحدكـ قادر ..*
*على إزلة كل العقابات ..*
* تاااابــ ع ..*
*فـ روائعكـ ..*
*لا تمل ..*
*تحيااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## نُون

سأعووود
بكل شغف
أستطعم بتلذذ هذه الروائع
تحياتي..

----------


## نُون

كل إختلاجة 
هنا..
مطلية ٌبألف لون..
ولون ٌ..
و لون..
نتاج كل لون..
لوحة ٌيتفنن ُضيائنا
في رسمها..
يتعمق في زواياها..
يغوص في بواطنها..
دمت رفيقاً لريشة إبداعك..
<<يحتار القلم ماذا يكتب ولو أنزوى لكان أفضل له
تحياتي المقصرة..

----------


## ضياء

*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*إسمٌ براق ،،،*

*يأسرُ روحي ،،،*

*يتملك إحدى ، زوايا روحي ،،،*


*اسمٌ اقترن بالكرم ،،،*

*ولا زال يفيض بجودٍ ، ويُسبغُ العطاء ،،،*

*في الواحة التي ،*

*في لحظة أعتقدتُ انها جدباء ،،،*

*لتأتي ،*

*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*وتُحييّها ،*

*بماء عطاءها الرقراق ،،،*

*وبكل صدق ،،،*

*إنهمارهُا كان لروحي ،،،*

*كما الماء الزُلال ،،،*

*وانا في قمة الظمأ ،،*

*دائما ،*


*وأبدا ،*

*ومجددا ،،،*

*كوني بالقرب هُنا ،،،*

*نهرا ،*

*ينهلُ منهُ ذا العطشان ،،،*



*لكِ ،*

*من الشكر مِداد ،،،*

*ومن العرفان أقصاه ،،،*

*ومن الامتننان مُنتهاه ،،،*



*بصمةٌ إفتخار ،،،*

*تتوسم جبيني ،،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*براءةٌ من الحب ،،،*


*ههطولكِ ، هُنا ،،،*

*ينشرُ عبقا من ناحية الجمال ،،،*

*يزيدُ هذه الصفحة إخضرار ،،،*

*حيث أني اعتقدُ انها بلاكم يباس ،،،*


*لكِ ،*

*من الشكر بحار ،،،*

*لا تحدها الاوطان ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*موني ،،،*

*وانا على اعتاب ،*

*الانتظار ،،،*

*شكرا لمتابعتكِ ،،،*

*الرائعة ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*تنحدر ،

بـ حُرقة ،،،



دمعة خجولة ،،،

تلتهمُ كياني ،،،



وأراني ،

من أكونُ ،


**
*

----------


## ضياء

*صمتٌ ،،،*

*بـ نكهةِ ،*

*الصمود ،،،*

----------


## أُخرىْ

رعــشه
تلت ذاك الصمود
ورمت بقايا التعقل
جانباً..

..أأسف منك تطفلي
ولكن..!!
سأتابع النزف..
صاامته  :embarrest: 



لأني هنا تائهه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *تنحدر ،*
> 
> *بـ حُرقة ،،،* 
> 
> 
> *دمعة خجولة ،،،* 
> *تلتهمُ كياني ،،،* 
> 
> 
> ...



 *سلام لـ طهر دمعهـ ،،*
*رسمت طريق ،، نصركـ* 
*وزخرفتهـ خجل محياكـ ،،*
*كن معي ،،*
*لـ نواصل السير ،،*
*نحو،،*
*رؤيهـ تزخر بـ ألوان الحياة ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *صمتٌ ،،،*
> 
> *بـ نكهةِ ،* 
> *الصمود ،،،*




*لـ رؤيهـ أفضل ،،*
*أهجر صمتكـ ،،* 
*وأستطعم حلاوة النضال ،،*
*أطلق عنانكـ للسماء ،،*
*وأرسل برقيهـ ،،*
*تهتف بـ الثباااااات ،،*
*ضياء ،،*
*خلد نصركـ على الأوراق ،،*
*وصوب سهامكـ في رأس الجراح ،،*
*ودعها ترسم لـ نزفكـ ،،*
*صور أجمل من الخيال ،،*
*لـ روحكـ الصامدة ألاف التحاااايا والسلام ،،*
*تحيااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## نُون

ألصمت نكهات ؟!..
للتو أستيقنت نكهاته
أتعلم ضياء ...
هناك الكثير المعاني
تمضي
و تمضي
من حولنا...
لا نستشعر نكهاتها إلا في حين تلازمنا و إياها
للمعنى في روائعك
وقع ٌخاص
و تفسير ٌمذهل
لك من الدعوات أطهرها
موفق
تحياتي..

----------


## ضياء

> رعــشه
> تلت ذاك الصمود
> ورمت بقايا التعقل
> جانباً..
> 
> ..أأسف منك تطفلي
> ولكن..!!
> سأتابع النزف..
> صاامته 
> ...



 
*بسمهـ ،،،*

*هُنا ،،،*

*لا مكان للاعتذار ،،،*

*فقط ،،،*

*كوني هُنا ،،،*

*بكل حالاتكِ ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*كُنتِ ، ولا زلتِ ،،،*

*الرافد الاصفى ،،،*

*والمنهل العذب ،،،*

*ومنبع الطاهر ،،،*

*تحية ، لقلبكِ ،،،*

*لـ طُهركِ ،،،*

*دمتِ روحكِ تُحلق هُنا ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*براءةٌ من الحب ،،،*

*يقينٌ يُلفُني ،،،*

*انكِ ،،،*

*نسمةٌ تمرُ هُنا ،،،*

*تكسي الصفحة جمال ،،،*

*لا عدمت روحكِ الطاهرة ،،،*

*كوني هُنا ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*تجربة :* 

*سأحترق بصمت ،،،*

*يُرجى عدم الأقتراب ،،،*

*خشية تطاير الشرار ،،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *تجربة :*



*و ما الحيااااة سوى ،،*
*ركام من تجارب أنسان ،،*




> *سأحترق بصمت ،،،*



*أستسلام ،،* 
*تلكـ روحكـ ؟!! ،،*
*عتبي عليكـ يا ضياء ،،*




> *يُرجى عدم الأقتراب ،،،*



*لن أقترب ،،*
*فـ أنا أخاف نيران الرجال ،،* 
*فقط ،،*
*تذكر ،،*
*أنكـ رغم كل شيء ،،*
*أنسان ،،*




> *خشية تطاير الشرار ،،،*



*نيران ،،*
*و* 
*أشتعاال ،،*
*دخاااااان ،،*
*و*
*شرار ،،*
*يحلق في سماء صمتكـ ،،*
*برسم حرفكـ الخلاب ،،*
*ضياء ،،*
*لـ تكن دااااائما بـ أمان اللهـ ،،*
*و محفوف بـ أمانهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## ضياء

*للدموع إحساس ،،،*


*مُحاولة :*


*من اجل مواصلة النضال ،،،*


*فالدرب ،*

*لا يخلو ، من العقبات ،،،* 

*كانت شهقة ،،،*

*وخفقان ،،،* 

 
*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*لن أقبّل ، بـ قرار : عدم الأقتراب ،،،*

*وعتاب ، عزيز للغاية ،،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *للدموع إحساس ،،،*
> 
> 
> *مُحاولة :* 
> 
> *من اجل مواصلة النضال ،،،* 
> 
> *فالدرب ،* 
> *لا يخلو ، من العقبات ،،،*




*إذن ،،*
*وااااصل ،،*
*بـ عزم يذلل الصعاب ،،*
*و يرضخ كل العقباااات ،،* 




> *كانت شهقة ،،،* 
> *وخفقان ،،،*




*لـ يكن ،،*
*أستنشااااق ،،*
*لـ عبق النضال في أعماقكـ ،،*
*و دفعهـ لـ الأمام ،،* 




> *للدموع إحساس ،،،* 
> *لن أقبّل ، بـ قرار : عدم الأقتراب ،،،* 
> 
> *وعتاب ، عزيز للغاية ،،،*




*فقط ،،*
*عندما يعود ضياء كما كاااان ،،*
*سـ تجدني ،،*
*أقف من خلف الأسوار ،،*
*أهنئكـ ،،*
*بـ عنفوان ،،*  :amuse: *خااااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## يوم سعيد

> *يتفننُ في كظم الدونات *




* بسم الله كلمةالمعتصمين ومقالة المتحرزين ..*

*أنا هنا من خمر كلماتك قد سكرت الهوى ، وأثمل القلب بفيض قد هدّه الجوى* 
*توقفت وليتني لم أتوقف وفعلاً ما تخط أناملك لا تستحق الوقوف إلا أن الشجرة المثمرة يجب أن تلقي ببعض ثمارها الناضجة من أثر قضم بعض العصافير لها .. لذا تقبل مني هذا التوجيه بروحك التي تعودناها فأنت أخي الفاضل تقول في إحدى مقاطع والمشار اليه أعلاه ( يتفنن في كظم الدونات ) !! ولعله قد فاتك أن تنتبه إلى أن كظم تعني باللغة العربية : حبس الآهة وامتصاص الغضب وأنت قد خانك قلم الكتابة ولم يخنك التعبير لأنك تعي معنى الكلمة وتعطيها حقها من الإشباع ، لذلك أوجهك إلى كلمتك الصحيحة التي سقطت عفوياً منك فأنت تقصد : قضم .. لتصبح العبارة بعد التعديل ( يتفنن في قضم الدونات ) !! فقضم تعني : ينهش أو يستقطع قطعة من الدونات !!*
*ألست محقاً أم إنني تهت عن الجادة !!!*
*تحياتي*
*يوماً سعيداً*

----------


## ضياء

*




فقط ،،
عندما يعود ضياء كما كاااان ،،
سـ تجدني ،،
أقف من خلف الأسوار ،،
أهنئكـ ،،
بـ عنفوان ،، 



سيعود ،،،

ما دام قلبكِ يخفق بالدعاء الطاهر ،،،

وسـ نلتقي على ميعاد الفجر ،،،

كوني بكل خيرات الله ،،،

تحية خضراء ،،،

تحتوي دروبكِ ،،،


يوم سعيد ،،،






ألست محقاً أم إنني تهت عن الجادة !!!



معك كل الحق ،،،

وشكرا لك من اعماقي لهذا التوجيه ،

المميز ،،،

دمت بروحك الرائعة ،،،

موفق يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*استيّقظ ،،،

استيّقظ ،،،

استيّقظ ،،،

إنتهى الخُلم ،،،


**تُقبّل التعازي ، دون ضجيج ،،،*

----------


## نُون

ربما بعضنا يشعر برغبة ملحة للإنفجار من الأعماق
ربما يشعر بتآكل الأمل في جوفه ،،،
و لكن..
ليس جميعنا يؤمن بالقدر كما ينبغي ،،
و ليس جميعنا يفتقد شهوة الحياة بسرعة من جراء وقع مؤلم ،،
و لكن يقيني ،،
يقول ..
بأن ضياء ليس من هؤلاء
ضياء ،،
وحده الأمل يسكن في جحور أعماقه ،،
فنراه يخرج مشعاً على دنيانا ،،
يكسوها ضياءً و جمالا...
 لا أود أن أكون عجوز تملأ المكان بصخب تجاربها
و لا كاهن يعظك و يستشفي عودتك كما كنت
فقط
اعتبرها عظة من مجنونة تخلت عن عقلها
 :amuse: 
لك من الدعوات أصدقها
و أطهرها
و أعظمها
موفق ،،،
تحياتي..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *استيّقظ ،،،*
> 
> *استيّقظ ،،،* 
> *استيّقظ ،،،*




*ضياء ،،*
*أفق  ،،*
*أفــــق ،،*
*أنت ،،*
*أكبر من تلكـ الأغمائات  ،،*
*ذاكـ صوت ،،*
*قادم من الأعمااااااق ،،*




> *إنتهى الحُلم ،،،*



*لم يكن حلما ،،*
*كان مجرد ،،*
* كابوس مزعج ،،*
*أنتهى ،،*
*قبل أن يولد ،،*
* في ثوان معدودات ،،*
*صحيح ذاكـ يا ضياء ؟!!* 




> *تُقبّل التعازي ، دون ضجيج ،،،*



*لا تعازي هنا ،،*
*ولا ،،*
*أتراااح ،،*
*هنا ،،*
*إ إتلاف ،، و تواد ،،*
*و ضجيج قلوب ،،*
*تستصرخ ،،*
*أن للضعف ،،*
*لا ،،*
*تتلوها ،،*
*ألف لا و لا ،،*
*ضياء ،،*
*فـ لتكن داااائما ،،*
*ضياء بـ لون السماء ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## MOONY

كل بداية تكمن ورائها روايه
ويكون نزفك أجمل حكايه
تابع عزيزي
فعلم أني بين حنايا حروفك
انتظر الجديد
تحياتي

----------


## ضياء

> ربما بعضنا يشعر برغبة ملحة للإنفجار من الأعماق
> 
> ربما يشعر بتآكل الأمل في جوفه ،،،
> و لكن..
> ليس جميعنا يؤمن بالقدر كما ينبغي ،،
> و ليس جميعنا يفتقد شهوة الحياة بسرعة من جراء وقع مؤلم ،،
> و لكن يقيني ،،
> يقول ..
> بأن ضياء ليس من هؤلاء
> ...





 
*براءةٌ من الحب ،،،* 





> لا أود أن أكون عجوز تملأ المكان بصخب تجاربها
> و لا كاهن يعظك و يستشفي عودتك كما كنت



 
*فقط ،*

*يكفي ،*

*ان تكوني أنتِ ،،،*

*صدقيّني ذاك أجمل شيء ،،،* 





> و لكن يقيني ،،
> يقول ..
> بأن ضياء ليس من هؤلاء
> ضياء ،،
> وحده الأمل يسكن في جحور أعماقه ،،



 
 
*بإذن الله ،*

*لن يخيّب ذا اليقين ،،،*

*وها أنا استعيد أنفاسي ،،،*

*بدعائكِ الطاهر ،،،*

*شكرا لروحكِ التي تدفقت عطاء ،،،*

*دعاء ،،،*

*بصمتكِ تكمنً في زوايا روحي ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> *ضياء ،،*  
> 
> *أفق ،،* 
> 
> *أفــــق ،،* 
> 
> 
> *أنت ،،* 
> *أكبر من تلكـ الأغمائات ،،* 
> ...



 



*للدموع إحساس ،،،* 



*




قادم من الأعمااااااق ،،



* 


*أجابهُ الصعاب ،،،* 



*أستعلي على الجراح ،،،* 


*حُفّي روحي بدعائكِ الطاهر ،،،* 


*لـ أُواصل ،،،* 




*




كان مجرد ،،



**





كابوس مزعج ،، 

صحيح ذاكـ يا ضياء ؟!! 




* 



*صحيح ، بكل معناه ،،،* 


*بكل حروفه ،،،* 


*هُنا ،،،* 


*أنتبهتُ بأن ما كان مجرد كابوس ،،،*  


*ولا يستحق ان أسميّه بأكثر من ذلك ،،،* 



*وأنتهى ،،،* 




*




أن للضعف ،، 
لا ،،
تتلوها ،،
ألف لا و لا ،،




* 


*للدموع إحساس ،،،* 


*أنفتحت الآفاق ،،،* 



*فقط ،* 


*هبيّني المزيد من الدعوات ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> كل بداية تكمن ورائها روايه
> ويكون نزفك أجمل حكايه
> تابع عزيزي
> فعلم أني بين حنايا حروفك
> انتظر الجديد
> تحياتي



 
*يكفيني شرف ،،،*

*كونكِ هُنا ،،،*

*لا عدمت روحكِ تُحلق بالقربِمن هُنا ،،،*


*تحياتي ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*أنفتحت الآفاق ،،،* 
*فشكرا من الاعماق ،،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *أنفتحت الآفاق ،،،*



*ذاكـ ،،*
*هو أنت ،،*
*ضياء ،،*
*أطربنا ،،*
*بـ صولات ،،*
*و جولااااات ،،*
*تدوي أرض الغياااااب ،،* 




> *فشكرا من الاعماق ،،،*



*كل الشكر ،،*
*يعود فقط ،،*
*لـ روحكـ الصامدة ،،*
*أدامكـ اللهـ ،،*
*بـ نصر وضياء ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## نُون

إذاً ،،،

الحمد للرب ،،

لا يخيبُ من رجاه ،،
و بـ <الآل> ناجاه ،،

الحمد للرب ..
عدت كما عهدناك ضياء ..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

جمـــيل كجمال الليــــلك ..

ومجنون كجنون قيس بليلى ..


تقبل اختصاري المتواضع , لأني لااملك فن الجنون مثلك..

من اروع مااقرأت ..سلام اخضر كما تقول ..

العذر منك لتوي اقرأه ولو رأيته من قبل لقرأته بلهفه ..

----------


## دموووع الوله

قرأت الصفحة الأولى 
فـ آثرت ن اختصر الوقت 
و رحلت حتى الأخيرة 
علّني أرى بصيصَ أملٍ في الآفاق 
فـ عدتُ منكسة الرأس 
لم أفقه شيئاً مما في الجوار 

ضياء 
و لـ النزف هنا لونٌ آخر 
رائعةٌ بـ حجم السماء 
دمتْ بخير

----------


## ضياء

*يـــاه ،*
*انتم لا زلتم هُنا ،،،*

*احبتي ،،،*

*شكرا لـ وفاءكم ،،،*

----------

